# Knox Jar with Diamond Pattern



## trouvaille

I found this quart jar just laying in the woods.
 I know it's a Knox from Jackson, MS (1932-1953)
 It does have a flat area for a label.
 I just like the diamond pattern, and it does have some sickness that makes the pattern even more pretty.
 Anyone seen one with this pattern before?


----------



## bombboy

Hey there Trouvaille

 I found one of those last year in a surface dump, grabbed it just cause it was different. What makes it a Knox jar? Is that who made it, had product in it, ???

 Thanks Mark


----------



## trouvaille

Hey bombboy!

 Well, mine is a Knox. That is the company that made it. You can see in in the picture that there is a J in the keystone, so that denotes which plant it was made at. 
 If yours has a keystone with a letter, you can check it against the list here...
http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/Knox2_BRG.pdf


----------



## bombboy

Thanks for the info. Seems I never thought to check the bottom. 

 Mark


----------



## Dugout

I have a couple of those that I still use to can in every year.


----------



## madman

30s early 40s on that one, ive seen them used for peanut butter, good chance could have been mayo as well, cool jar


----------



## carobran

I fiund a keystone Knox Mason today.Has a big chunk missing from the mouth though.


----------



## jarsnstuff

Here's a few of the product jars using this type of jar.  First up, a pint peanut butter


----------



## jarsnstuff

Then a quart peanut butter..


----------



## jarsnstuff

Finally a quart coffee..


----------



## madman

hey tammy good to see ya on here! got any new jars? the jars you posted are very nice!


----------



## jarsnstuff

Hi madman, it's been a while.  I just noticed the jar we're talking about has the diamond pattern and all the photos I posted are the grid pattern.  While they did contain the same kinds of products, I'll have to look through my stash & post some photos showing the diamond pattern.  

 Funny you should ask about any new jars...  I did just pick up a Puck jar with a Puck coffee label.  I'll have to get a photo for you and post it.  -Tammy


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Tammy & Mike,

 Do the Jar folk call these "packers?" Is that the proper jar term, or is there a proper term?


----------



## epackage

I'm going with Coffee being the thing that came in this jar....[]


----------



## jarsnstuff

Found just one diamond pattern coffee jar in the bunch, looks like a pretty good match.  -Tammy


----------



## epackage

I feel like the "Winner" of this thread....LOL[8D][8D][8D]


----------



## deenodean

I found one like it here in Nova Scotia in 2010 , Schwartz & Co or Brothers on the bottom , I tossed it after not selling it in a yard sale.


----------

